# Small Drip System



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm planning on making a small drip system.

Everything seems fairly straight forward as long as I get all my measurements correct.

Only thing, how do I know which size of pump to use? As well, which sized piping?

It's just going to be a small system with 20 half gallon containers and will later add 40 quart sized containers.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

finally decided to build one?  good luck. I'm also trying to figure out how to build mine lol


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep. I'm told the pumps should indicate how "far" they shoot. So the size ofpump depends on how long the piping is...I was confused because I only remembered the box showing "gph".lol


----------

